# Got shad?



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tough to compete...

[YOUTUBE]t4lJDp3wmTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was catching them by hand.


 


[YOUTUBE]TxqDqkIlKZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Where was that at?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was once told by one of Ohio's biologists that our lakes have in the neighborhood of 200 lbs of shad per acre in them.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> Where was that at?


Ohio river.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, some morbidly obese fish will be caught in the Spring!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mason52 said:


> I was once told by one of Ohio's biologists that our lakes have in the neighborhood of 200 lbs of shad per acre in them.



That may be a good average, but this was probably closer to 5,000+ lbs per acre, over maybe 4 or 5 acres. 


I "caught" a trophy 1 lbr. too.


----------



## moorebethel (Jan 6, 2011)

i have been to maldahl and greenup in the last week lookin for the saugeye i catch there every year i was skunked both times! shad are everywhere! ive never seen this before has anyone else?


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

I ran into a big school of 12 to 14 inch threadfin shad at the WWD at Aberdeen New Years weekend. Those were going 1 to 1 1/4 lbs.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cincy, those would be Gizzard Shad, not Threadfins, the Threadfin has a northern most tollerance near the Mason Dixon line and they do not winter well past that point. A few lakes have them north of there, but only because of springs and other features keeping water temps warm enough to not kill off all of them every year. 
I wish Ohio could supprt them, they would be an awesome pond species as they top out around 5-6"

Salmonid


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Determining gizzards versus threadfin isn't the most clearcut thing, because gizzards have a thread on their dorsal too. Looks like the gizzards have a blunted nose, while threadfins have a pointier one:

http://www.arkansasstripers.com/shad_species.htm


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

nitsud said:


> Determining gizzards versus threadfin isn't the most clearcut thing, because gizzards have a thread on their dorsal too. Looks like the gizzards have a blunted nose, while threadfins have a pointier one:
> 
> http://www.arkansasstripers.com/shad_species.htm




It's pretty easy when the shad you catch is a foot long & over a pound.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Big enough to fillet!! Eat em up!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mmmm. I did a search & I have actually eaten a very, very similar member of the herring family, referred to as _aji_. 

Here is a picture of the actual dish I ate (the aji is the silvery fish in the upper portion of the plate:










Here's a picture of what that fish looked like before I ate it:












Here is _kohada_, which is actually gizzard shad.












Honestly, if it's anything like aji, and I'm sure it is (both herring) it is probably excellent. 

I won't be eating it out of a lake or river though, I can promise you that.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Looks great! Is this at a local restaurant?

I'm a fan of all kinds of herring, especially tarpon! Well, tarpon aren't true herrings, but they're closely related. It's not so surprising that skippies are often compared to tarpon.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

nitsud said:


> Looks great! Is this at a local restaurant?



Was. 


My friend Kevin's business venture in Milford, Hana Tokyo. I think I was single-handedly keeping him in business. It's unfortunate that our "city" couldn't support such a good establishment. He flew fish in from all over the world every week. Sometimes I'd buy the whole fish & eat off of that for a couple weeks.










I've eaten at a lot of very high end sushi joints and the quality of his fish was the best, hands down. 

This is Kevin. He's from NJ via China... not sure if I'll ever see him again. A great friend for sure.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Probably would have had better luck if he had cooked the fish. Jk.... 

you know I'm more of a meat and potato man, but it stinks that your buds biz went under.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I was sad to see Hana go too. The boy liked to watch the cooks do their thing at the hibachi, and it was damn good sushi too. Check out Kyoto on Montgomery. Good stuff as well, but less entertainment for the kids.

I'm sure they serve shad of one sort or another.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish I had known about this fish joint. Always looking for good quality sashimi.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Wish I had known about this fish joint. Always looking for good quality sashimi.


There are a lot in Cincinnati... Beluga, Teak, Mai Thai, Iron Chef, Fish House, Dancing Wasabi...to name a few...and my personal favorite is "Mei" on Montgomery rd. In my opinion, the best Japanese restaurant in Cincinnati by far. 

Here is some Bluefin Toro, i.e. belly fat off a 300-500+ lb fish...even though food fish aren't caught with tackle, the IGFA record for Bluefin is 1,496 lbs. 












Doesn't get a whole lot better than this...melts in your mouth.










(edit: ^^^ That is from Mei)


----------



## cjpolecat (Apr 19, 2008)

After reading all of the posts to this thread, I can tell it's been a long winter


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It must be, you're reading an entire page of posts about sushi.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.aolnews.com/2011/01/05/7...icid=main|htmlws-main-n|dl13|sec3_lnk3|193672

Not a great sushi fan, but the sell price on fresh tuna is nuts.
Just like the precious hybrids in our little corner of Ohio, just like the Buffalo of days gone by........
LMJ


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Fallen, have you tried Jo An around the Toyota plant in Erlanger, KY? If Mei is your favorite, then this place will knock your socks off. It is located inside a business building and if you didn't know then you could drive/walk past the building and never know there was a restaurant inside.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ARReflections, I have not had Jo An, however...I've heard that is consistently the best Japanese restaurant around. 

Mei is up there though.  Definitely my favorite sushi restaurant... I will have to make it to Jo An soon.





Takeout from Hana and photo'd @ the house. More aji. It's kind of comical that I was basically eating shad.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> ARReflections, I have not had Jo An, however...I've heard that is consistently the best Japanese restaurant around.
> 
> Mei is up there though.  Definitely my favorite sushi restaurant... I will have to make it to Jo An soon.
> 
> ...


Got me thinking. Do people eat gizzard shad? How would that be for a plate presentation... whole gizzard shad raw on a ball of rice with wasabi... Got me thinking .... haahahaa


----------

